# Dakota rear freeview



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Is there a reason why I cannot get freeview on the rear tele??????


Putties


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

How do you mean; rear tele?


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Putties
If it is anything like the Cheyenne 660 the rear TV is fed from the UHF out from the freeview box in the TV locker in the front.

So has the original Freeview box been swapped for something else or has the UHF connector been disconnected from the front Freeview.

You can either tune the rear TV into the front freeview box or as I have you can use a LCD screen with built in freeview at the back and tune that in seperatly and have different channels on each screen.

Hope that helps


----------

